# Caught brown handed!



## Fudgey (Apr 1, 2011)

Pet owners beware!



> Ever see a canine crap camped on the concrete and think to yourself that we could punish this perpetrator post-haste if we had a DNA sample of all the dogs in the neighborhood? This is no longer a dream in the Israeli town of Petah Tikva. The mayor, having put up with all the shit he could handle, did just that. A doggy DNA base was established.
> Now, uncollected doodies can be traced directly to the offending asshole of he, she, or it, in the case of neutered pets, that extruded them. The fine that is then levied is enough to cover the cost of the analysis, plus hopefully a bit of profit for the city.
> 
> The city of New York suffered a similar problem which they addressed by instituting a plainclothes canine task force under the Department of Sanitation. The fine for ignoring your dogs dumplings is $250.00, but unfortunately the 35 agents assigned to this task force issue an average of less than two citations each per month. Perhaps a system similar to that in effect in Petah Tikva is overdue for the big apple.
> ...


----------



## maryannette (Mar 28, 2014)

...


----------

